# 2012 CanJam @ RMAF (Rocky Mountain Audio Fest) -- Come and hang out with thousands of fellow audio enthusiasts!



## jude

Join us (and thousands of other audio enthusiasts) for 2012 CanJam @ RMAF (Rocky Mountain Audio Fest)!

   
Where:​ Denver Marriott Tech Center​  ​ When:​ October 12, 13, 14, 2012​  ​ How:​ Buy a ticket to get into RMAF *at this link* or at the door, and CanJam @ RMAF is included! (I suggest buying in advance to avoid the line.)​   
   
   
  For the fourth year in a row, we will be hosting a CanJam event at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (CanJam @ RMAF).  For those of you not familiar with Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, it is thought by many to be one of the finest consumer high-end audio shows in the world.  And this year, CanJam @ RMAF will also serve as the 2012 International Head-Fi Meet, so we expect even more high-end headphone audio goodness than ever before!
   
  Is there a DAC, computer audio gear, turntable, CD player, loudspeaker, or any other type of high-end audio component you want to hear?  Chances are it'll be at RMAF.  You’ll also be able to enjoy great music, discussion panels and keynotes, and, of course, the camaraderie of having thousands of like-minded audio geeks in the same place for a whole weekend!  To see a list of companies exhibiting at RMAF 2012, *click on this link* (as of this writing, many of the CanJam @ RMAF exhibitors are not yet on this list).
   
  CanJam @ RMAF will once again be hosted in the Rocky Mountain Event Center ballroom (giving us over 12,000 square feet to showcase headphone audio gear from around.  Exhibitors this year will include (and this list is not final):
   
   


1964ears​

ALO Audio​

American Music & Sound / Fostex​

Audeze​

beyerdynamic​

Cavalli Audio​

CEntrance​

Clearaudio​

Cypher Labs​

digizoid​

Earsonics​

Exit Level Audio​

Final Audio Design​

Fosgate Signature​

Fostex​

Furutech / ADL​

HDL Distributing​

Head-Direct / HiFiMAN​

HeadAmp​

HRT​

Jaben​

JH Audio​

Koss​

Monster Products​
 
 Moon Audio
 
MrSpeakers​
 
 Musica Acoustics
  
 Musical Surroundings
  
 Ray Samuels Audio
  
 Schiit Audio
  
 Sennheiser
 
The CablePro​
 
 TTVJ Audio
  
 Ultimate Ears
 
Unique Melody​
 
 V-MODA
  
 Westone
 
Woo Audio​
   

   
   

   Once again, we’ll be having a Saturday Night Social in the Rocky Mountain Event Center, with free local brew on tap!
   
  For more information about Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, visit Rocky Mountain Audio Fest's website at http://www.audiofest.net. And we will soon be providing more information (and some photos from previous CanJams @ RMAF) here in this thread.
   
  Come join us on October 12, 13, and 14, 2012, in Denver, for the 2012 CanJam @ RMAF!

   
  Check out our videos covering last year's CanJam @ RMAF!
   
Part 1 of 2 (below):​ 


  ​ Part 2 of 2 (below):​


----------



## bowei006

Nice! I would go and looked it up but it's way too costly for me! I'll see if driving is possible but man that looks great!


----------



## mikemercer

PUMPED for this years RMAF and CanJam!
  Already started pingin' this out.
   
  I hope it's the best CanJam yet!!


----------



## Tilpo

Why can't you do a CanJam in Europe for once.


----------



## ardgedee

I'll be in parts unknown at the time. Maybe next year!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Why can't you do a CanJam in Europe for once.


 
  Cause 'Murica! That's why.
   
  But seriously..good question.
   
  Wait nope nevermind. I was thinking about how so many makers were there and it was easier for international people but the thing is...THE LANGUAGES......is the huge problem. Not only is Head-Fi's main people English speaking...it's Murica. Get a European festival for everyone and man........


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> Cause 'Murica! That's why.
> 
> But seriously..good question.
> 
> Wait nope nevermind. I was thinking about how so many makers were there and it was easier for international people but the thing is...THE LANGUAGES......is the huge problem. Not only is Head-Fi's main people English speaking...it's Murica. Get a European festival for everyone and man........




Good music surpasses language barriers!

It wouldn't be THAT much of a problem actually. A lot of people speak English, and if they don't then I'm sure you'd still be able to communicate some way or another. 


The main problem would be getting enough people. The majority of the people on head-fi are in the US, so it's easiest getting a lot of people.

Right now I'm trying to organize a Netherlands/Belgium meet, and It's going to be tough to even find 20-30 people. And that's an entire two countries combined!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Good music surpasses language barriers!
> It wouldn't be THAT much of a problem actually. A lot of people speak English, and if they don't then I'm sure you'd still be able to communicate some way or another.
> The main problem would be getting enough people. The majority of the people on head-fi are in the US, so it's easiest getting a lot of people.
> Right now I'm trying to organize a Netherlands/Belgium meet, and It's going to be tough to even find 20-30 people. And that's an entire two countries combined!


 
  You guys speak the same language?...sorry. Murican ignorance of European countries languages here....and your countries are next to each other? I imagined Belgium being near France? And you guys near Norway and Germany.


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> You guys speak the same language?...sorry. Murican ignorance of European countries languages here....and your countries are next to each other? I imagined Belgium being near France? And you guys near Norway and Germany.




Belgium is split in to two parts. Flanders and Wallonia. The former is Dutch-speaking, the latter French speaking.
Belgium is bordering both the Netherlands and France. Since Belgium is not very big, France is also pretty close to the Netherlands. 


We aren't really near Norway. Have to cross a sea first. UK is much closer. Even Denmark is closer than Norway.

Germany is also bordering our country.


----------



## Tilpo

Don't feel bad, by the way.

I have absolutely no idea where most of the States are. Before going there recently it was even worse.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Belgium is split in to two parts. Flanders and Wallonia. The former is Dutch-speaking, the latter French speaking.
> Belgium is bordering both the Netherlands and France. Since Belgium is not very big, France is also pretty close to the Netherlands.
> We aren't really near Norway. Have to cross a sea first. UK is much closer. Even Denmark is closer than Norway.
> Germany is also bordering our country.


 
  I'm going into a European History class this year. I will now learn to shut my mouth the moment ANY geography on Europe comes up. Oh and you just blew my mind.
   
  Back to the original article.
  I wonder if FiiO would be interested. They had just recently posted about going to some American conventions and new conventions they will be at. I'll ask James if he doesn't already know...if it's not too late.
  This is high end audio and anyone that would go probably won't be in the $200 section but hey, Head-Fi right?


----------



## mikemercer

Monster & Koss!
  People can say what they want about Monster (I only use my Beats By Dre Solos as a headset w/ my iPhone - but I expected them to be bass-heavy, considering their target audience - anyway...), but that is a great sign of breakthrough for all of you here on Head-fi!  That includes Jude and his crew, as well as all of you guys, the users, it's a huge accomplishment for EVERYBODY.
   
  and Koss - well, talk about personal audio history...
   
  I also hear HRT will be displaying again this year.  Excellent!  I was proud to be on their team, as well as CEntrance, and am glad to hear they'll be back.
   
  Gonna be fun this year!  I get to go and write about it again, not being tied to a booth will be a great change of pace (like what I used to do).
   
  Beerfest still goin down on Saturday????


----------



## Tilpo

mikemercer said:


> Monster & Koss!
> People can say what they want about Monster (I only use my Beats By Dre Solos as a headset w/ my iPhone - but I expected them to be bass-heavy, considering their target audience - anyway...), but that is a great sign of breakthrough for all of you here on Head-fi!  That includes Jude and his crew, as well as all of you guys, the users, it's a huge accomplishment for EVERYBODY.
> 
> and Koss - well, talk about personal audio history...
> ...




The IEM line of Monster is actually fairly popular on head-fi. 


And Koss is especially recently very big in head-fi with their electrostatic line.


----------



## bowei006

Monster being there would be a nice thing to see on head fi. Monster and Beats had a split by the way.
   
  Monster makes expensive cables and many people actually have never tested them or heard them for obvious reason so with so many high end audiophiles there and Monster's own demonstrations it would be interesting.


----------



## sridhar3

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jaycalgary

How about Head-fi makes some t shirts and sell some on here?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jaycalgary said:


> How about Head-fi makes some t shirts and sell some on here?


 
  They already have some
http://www.head-fi.org/t/58497/head-fi-special-attack-team
   
  A buddy of mine Joe Bloggs got a Head-Fi Swat team going back in 2006
   
http://www.cafepress.com/headfi
   
  LOL:
   
   


> "Comfy as all get-out. I now wear mine always. Wanna see?" asked Jude, Admin of Head-Fi. "NO! NO! NO! NO!"


----------



## Tilpo

jaycalgary said:


> How about Head-fi makes some t shirts and sell some on here?




I remember Joe Bloggs once showed me some site that sold head-fi T-shorts. And a head-fi tong, which he supposedly bought.:rolleyes:


----------



## Audio Addict

Hey Jude
   
  If you would like me to ship some items to the Saturday night event (okay beerblast), just drop me a PM or a Facebook message with where to ship and about the timing since I think it would be by UPS only so I would have to be sure they get there in time.  At this time, I am not sure I will make it out to this years CanJam @ RMAF.


----------



## madbull

I have to cross continents but I'm thinking to go!


----------



## TheKarakiri

I want to go but I can't . Too far~


----------



## longbowbbs

I will be there. My first one, I cannot wait!


----------



## paradoxper

Very excited about this year!


----------



## ElectroMod

Saying about the UK we are having a meeting on the 15th in Cambridgeshire please check the local meetings in the Head-Fi web-site, this is a big meeting with a big prizes all for charity.
   
  Also the Hifi show in Silverstone on the following weekend is having a part / room just for headphones, the Head-Fi moment is growing just give it time and we will all get there, maybe the Munich High End show is the place to get companies involved in Europe?
   
  Mark


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





electromod said:


> Saying about the UK we are having a meeting on the 15th in Cambridgeshire please check the local meetings in the Head-Fi web-site, this is a big meeting with a big prizes all for charity.
> 
> Also the Hifi show in Silverstone on the following weekend is having a part / room just for headphones, the Head-Fi moment is growing just give it time and we will all get there, maybe the Munich High End show is the place to get companies involved in Europe?
> 
> Mark


 
http://www.chestergroup.org/shows/national-audio-show-12
   
  also in  Sweden & Australia... details of all three shows via link
   
  also...  if you click on link, then on 'World Show Index' you will see all hi-fi events around the World (CanJam is listed)


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Cause 'Murica! That's why.
> 
> But seriously..good question.
> 
> Wait nope nevermind. I was thinking about how so many makers were there and it was easier for international people but the thing is...THE LANGUAGES......is the huge problem. Not only is Head-Fi's main people English speaking...it's Murica. Get a European festival for everyone and man........


 
   
  think you'll find most people in Europe have a good command of English... I can go to most countries and get by with no problems as English is a second language for most, in truth it's a bit humiliating at times as they speak better English than me.
   
  mind you most Muricans can't spell... must be that red-neck colour (see what I did there)


----------



## William007

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Belgium is split in to two parts. Flanders and Wallonia. The former is Dutch-speaking, the latter French speaking.
> Belgium is bordering both the Netherlands and France. Since Belgium is not very big, France is also pretty close to the Netherlands.
> We aren't really near Norway. Have to cross a sea first. UK is much closer. Even Denmark is closer than Norway.
> Germany is also bordering our country.


 
  correction there is a dutch speaking part, a mixed part (brussels), a french part and a german part.


----------



## Tilpo

william007 said:


> correction there is a dutch speaking part, a mixed part (brussels), a french part and a german part.




Not really a correction.

There is still Flanders and Wallonia. And I was correct in noting that Flanders is Dutch speaking, and Wallonia French speaking. 
Not mentioning the German speaking and bilingual part is just as wrong as stating that they speak Dutch in the Netherlands while there is a pretty significant Frisian minority.


----------



## William007

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Not really a correction.
> There is still Flanders and Wallonia. And I was correct in noting that Flanders is Dutch speaking, and Wallonia French speaking.
> Not mentioning the German speaking and bilingual part is just as wrong as stating that they speak Dutch in the Netherlands while there is a pretty significant Frisian minority.¨^


 
  ^that's right. did you hear anything from that company? if they are able to organize it?


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> There is still Flanders and Wallonia. And I was correct in noting that Flanders is Dutch speaking, and Wallonia French speaking.
> Not mentioning the German speaking and bilingual part is just as wrong as stating that they speak Dutch in the Netherlands while there is a pretty significant Frisian minority.


 
   
  so what's the common language in what appears to be a seriously mixed-up country... English ?
   
  we had the same problem in England a few centuries ago, about thirty different local dialects were spoke by about 70% of the population (we'll call it Olde English for arguments sake), the rest spoke French... Henry V sorted out all that malarkey when we were fighting the French (Agincourt et al), he didn't want his messages to be intercepted so he wrote them in English which was the first recorded standardisation of the language, though it took a few centuries to become the common English language that is spoke today.


----------



## jude

Let's keep the thread on topic, guys.


----------



## obobskivich

Is there additional registration/etc required for CanJam beyond RMAF, or basically just show up?


----------



## jude

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Is there additional registration/etc required for CanJam beyond RMAF, or basically just show up?


 
   
  All attendee admission is via RMAF. That is, as an attendee, you buy a ticket to get into RMAF, and CanJam @ RMAF is included!
   
  Thanks for asking. I'll make that more clear in the first post.


----------



## obobskivich

jude said:


> All attendee admission is via RMAF. That is, as an attendee, you buy a ticket to get into RMAF, and CanJam @ RMAF is included!




Neat! Thanks.



> Thanks for asking. I'll make that more clear in the first post.




Let me clarify: I am *very* lazy and tend not to read things that I probably should. h34r:

Thanks again!


----------



## William007

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> so what's the common language in what appears to be a seriously mixed-up country... English ?
> 
> we had the same problem in England a few centuries ago, about thirty different local dialects were spoke by about 70% of the population (we'll call it Olde English for arguments sake), the rest spoke French... Henry V sorted out all that malarkey when we were fighting the French (Agincourt et al), he didn't want his messages to be intercepted so he wrote them in English which was the first recorded standardisation of the language, though it took a few centuries to become the common English language that is spoke today.


 
  the common language is french. in walony they barely speak dutch. English is our 3th language but my english is better then my french. english and dutch have a lot in common


----------



## William007

Quote: 





jude said:


> All attendee admission is via RMAF. That is, as an attendee, you buy a ticket to get into RMAF, and CanJam @ RMAF is included!
> 
> Thanks for asking. I'll make that more clear in the first post.


 
  What's the price for a ticket? and is there a certain age to enter?


----------



## obobskivich

william007 said:


> What's the price for a ticket? and is there a certain age to enter?




I can answer that one! 

https://audiofest.net/2012/register_new.php?Sid=91cb757eb668a07cb9faadae874a1588


----------



## OK-Guy

sorry Jude


----------



## Tilpo

obobskivich said:


> I can answer that one!
> https://audiofest.net/2012/register_new.php?Sid=91cb757eb668a07cb9faadae874a1588




Wow that's cheap.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Wow that's cheap.


 
  Flying to the festival costs $400-$500 not including return flight or stay or lugging gear and what not for people on the East Coast.


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> Flying to the festival costs $400-$500 not including return flight or stay or lugging gear and what not for people on the East Coast.



I know 

But the entrance is cheap. I expected it to be something like $50/day.

For a European, It's probably $2-3k to go there with expensive flights and whatnot.


----------



## longbowbbs

obobskivich said:


> Neat! Thanks.
> Let me clarify: I am *very* lazy and tend not to read things that I probably should. h34r:
> Thanks again!




On line registration for the RMAF was easy and it provides links for hotel and airport transportation. It took about 20 minutes to get all the pieces in place.


----------



## longbowbbs

bowei006 said:


> Flying to the festival costs $400-$500 not including return flight or stay or lugging gear and what not for people on the East Coast.




Ah, the price of fun!


----------



## TigreNegrito

Hey, its the same weekend as the Great American Beer Festival!  If I'm sober enough and can find my way, maybe I'll pop on over to CanJam.  Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## linglingjr

I wish I lived in denver.....


----------



## paradoxper

Looking through the list I see no Eddie Current, this extremely disappoints me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   I guess there's still time....


----------



## mikemercer

I'm already contemplating the gear I'm bringin' for RMAF/Canjam 2012!! So far I think I'm gonna bring my JHAudio JH-13 Pros (w/ Moon Audio Silver Dragon cables), Audeze LCD3's, Audioquest Dragonfly, HRT Headstreamer, Macbook/Amarra rig and iPad2/iPod Touch. We'll see!!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jude said:


> CanJam @ RMAF will once again be hosted in the Rocky Mountain Event Center ballroom (giving us over 12,000 square feet to showcase headphone audio gear from around.  Exhibitors this year will include (and this list is not final):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Jude, that's a nice preliminary list but with some glaring holes in it, eg. akg, beyer, denon, dna, eddie current, etymotic, grado, head direct, headroom, schiit, shure, sony, stax, ultrasone  and of course beats & bose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just to mention a few. and what about ttvj and moon audio? are any/many of these likely to show?
  i'm sure the free brewskis will boost attendance!


----------



## jude

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Jude, that's a nice preliminary list but with some glaring holes in it, eg. akg, beyer, denon, eddie current, etymotic, grado, headroom, shure, sony, stax, ultrasone  and of course beats & bose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Moon Audio, beyerdynamic and HeadRoom have been added to the list. Eddie Current is currently a _maybe_.
   
  AKG has never exhibited at any of our meets that I can recall, so this one's not unusual. As for the rest, I'd love to see them all exhibit at the event, but CanJam @ RMAF exhibit space is currently sold out.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





jude said:


> Moon Audio, beyerdynamic and HeadRoom have been added to the list. Eddie Current is currently a _maybe_.
> 
> AKG has never exhibited at any of our meets that I can recall, so this one's not unusual. As for the rest, I'd love to see them all exhibit at the event, but CanJam @ RMAF exhibit space is currently sold out.


 
   
  i've never seen akg at any meet either. have they ever been contacted and invited?
  as far as space goes, well you just may need some more!


----------



## TheKarakiri

I have seen AKG at the Malaysian AV Show


----------



## William007

do you have to bring your own stuff?


----------



## Tilpo

william007 said:


> do you have to bring your own stuff?




It's not really a meet.

It's more of an audio show with dealers showing up. 


You can bring your own gear to try it out on other gear, if you want. But there is no such thing required from you.


----------



## William007

pff the cost to go there is €800... that a HD700


----------



## Tilpo

william007 said:


> pff the cost to go there is €800... that a HD700




Yes.

Which is why if I ever want to go there, I'd like a well paid job first. 


Maybe in 10 years time.


----------



## William007

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Yes.
> Which is why if I ever want to go there, I'd like a well paid job first.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  or wait until it's in europe


----------



## Tilpo

william007 said:


> or wait until it's in europe




Wait in vain, you mean.


----------



## William007

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Wait in vain, you mean.


 
  exactly


----------



## alex d

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Good music surpasses language barriers!
> It wouldn't be THAT much of a problem actually. A lot of people speak English, and if they don't then I'm sure you'd still be able to communicate some way or another.
> The main problem would be getting enough people. The majority of the people on head-fi are in the US, so it's easiest getting a lot of people.
> Right now I'm trying to organize a Netherlands/Belgium meet, and It's going to be tough to even find 20-30 people. And that's an entire two countries combined!


 
  you should try in the UK instead. There are loads of head fiers in the UK and its not too hard to get too from europe.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





william007 said:


> pff the cost to go there is €800... that a HD700


 
   
  yup, it might cost you a bunch to attend. but it might also save you a small fortune in buying and trying different things. and it'll be a blast! it can be a great vacation, especially if you have a little time to spend checking out the nearby natural beauty, like rocky mountain national park.


----------



## William007

davederek said:


> yup, it might cost you a bunch to attend. but it might also save you a small fortune in buying and trying different things. and it'll be a blast! it can be a great vacation, especially if you have a little time to spend checking out the nearby natural beauty, like rocky mountain national park.



Yeah i have family in the states i might go to canjam next year.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Awww...desperately want to attend


----------



## longbowbbs

Even for us in the States it can be a long trip....1770 km for me. Worth the trip though!


----------



## Asr

There's a decent chance that I'll attend again this year. I _definitely _want to check out whatever speakers Monitor Audio will have there, if nothing else, but all the headphone gear will be a great bonus too of course. I'm not expecting another out-of-town trip interruption this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  A note to those new to the "CanJam@RMAF" event - this kind of event isn't a "meet" per se. Essentially, that means no one needs to bring any gear. If you bring anything, bring your own music (CDs, DAP, USB devices, etc). Maybe, at most, your 1 pair of headphones so you can listen to it from different amps. Other than that, there's really no need for anyone to bring a single thing. And I'm including local Colorado Head-Fiers in that too. Seriously. Last year there wasn't enough space for member rigs, so don't even bother. Just come and enjoy the show.
   
*CanJam@RMAF is a 100% vendor expo. The vendors will have ALL of the gear, and it will be more than anyone can imagine.* Those who've been to any size meet, even big ones, should think of CanJam@RMAF as being an extra-big "meet", except that all of the gear in the room is supplied by the vendors - NOT by any Head-Fi members. Then, triple the size you're thinking of. Yes, it's really that big.
   
  Another note for those who might plan on "seeing Colorado" at the same time as RMAF: don't count on great weather. Some years have been lucky, but the time of year that RMAF usually falls on, usually means rain (more rarely snow), and the fall colors in the mountains will be long gone by then too (especially since they seem to be showing up early this year). For those coming out of town, I'd recommend packing a t-shirt (no shorts) and light rain jacket.
   
  Quote: 





william007 said:


> pff the cost to go there is €800... that a HD700


 
   
  Not to make a case against your post specifically, but this attitude in general completely undermines the benefit of an event like this. Ok sure, your travel costs might be the same as buying an HD700.
   
  But think of it this way instead: the cost of buying an HD700 will let you hear an HD700 at the show. And the Stax SR-009 on the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE. And the Audeze LCD-3 & LCD-2, Fostex TH900, V-Moda M-100, everything HeadRoom, TTVJ, and Moon Audio bring (which itself is practically *three *stores' supply of different manufacturers' headphones, amps, & sources), Westone's many IEMs, most of the Cavalli, Ray Samuels, and Woo Audio amps, the latest Beyerdynamic headphones, and all sorts of other gear too numerous to list. And you don't just get to listen to all of that gear either - it's also an opportunity to meet those vendors and ask them questions. And you can ask any questions to other Head-Fiers who'll be there too.
   
  You can spend all day or the rest of your lifetime reading about stuff on Head-Fi, but until you actually get to an event like this, you'll never hear for yourself the variety of equipment that's being written about. *It's an opportunity to hear, in a single place, everything you read about on Head-Fi*. And that knowledge you gain after hearing something for yourself will give you even more knowledge so you can compare other people's experiences with your own.
   
  The attitude that a lot of people have when comparing travel costs to headphone gear is something I don't get. If you're saying that you can't afford to travel, that's something I can understand. But comparing the travel costs to headphone gear, as if the headphone gear is somehow more affordable or makes more sense? Buying the headphone gear makes a lot _less _sense. The cost of an HD700 will get you only an HD700 (which you might not even like), or it can get you from your location to RMAF where you can hear countless other headphones, IEMs, amps, sources, etc. And all of that, in addition to RMAF itself - where you can hear countless more equipment in the form of ridiculously expensive speakers, amplifiers, turntables, and more. And all of that on your own music or music you're hopefully familiar with. If all of that isn't worth the cost of an HD700 to you, or anyone else, then I don't know how else to persuade any fence-sitters.
   
  And for those who need it, the impressions thread from last year's event, which includes photos: http://www.head-fi.org/t/575847/canjam-rmaf-2011-listening-impressions-thread


----------



## daveDerek

that, in expanded form, is what i was getting at in my post. thanks for clarifying that, Steve.


----------



## googleli

Post deleted by googleli


----------



## William007

asr said:


> There's a decent chance that I'll attend again this year. I _definitely_ want to check out whatever speakers Monitor Audio will have there, if nothing else, but all the headphone gear will be a great bonus too of course. I'm not expecting another out-of-town trip interruption this time.
> 
> A note to those new to the "CanJam@RMAF" event - this kind of event isn't a "meet" per se. Essentially, that means no one needs to bring any gear. If you bring anything, bring your own music (CDs, DAP, USB devices, etc). Maybe, at most, your 1 pair of headphones so you can listen to it from different amps. Other than that, there's really no need for anyone to bring a single thing. And I'm including local Colorado Head-Fiers in that too. Seriously. Last year there wasn't enough space for member rigs, so don't even bother. Just come and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...



I'd come but i think i have school then :s


----------



## dirtrat

This will be my first Canjam and I'm really looking forward to it. I've been out of High End for 20+ years and recently went to the Newport Beach The Show. That was two hotels. Is this show alot bigger in size? Made my reservations months ago and was lucky to get reservations at the Marriott before they sold out. I'm in the market for a good DAC for my headphones.


----------



## longbowbbs

Sounds familiar. I also took an extended hiatus from high end and am just getting back in the fray! See you in Denver.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





dirtrat said:


> This will be my first Canjam and I'm really looking forward to it. I've been out of High End for 20+ years and recently went to the Newport Beach The Show. That was two hotels. Is this show alot bigger in size? Made my reservations months ago and was lucky to get reservations at the Marriott before they sold out. I'm in the market for a good DAC for my headphones.


 
  RMAF is quite big...think CES.


----------



## kouga001

Nice! but no chance to fly across the Atlantic ... waiting for the photos is enough ...


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





dirtrat said:


> This will be my first Canjam and I'm really looking forward to it. I've been out of High End for 20+ years and recently went to the Newport Beach The Show. That was two hotels. Is this show alot bigger in size? Made my reservations months ago and was lucky to get reservations at the Marriott before they sold out. I'm in the market for a good DAC for my headphones.


 
  RMAF is not bigger than T.H.E Show Newport.  Now Richard Beers does a terrific job w/ T.H.E Show (originally as al alternative to the high performance audio show at CES - and Richard is AWESOME) but RMAF has a vibe, IMO, unlike any audio convention I have ever attended anywhere else - and I've attended plenty!!  
   
  I used to call it the Grateful Dead concert of audio shows.  I didn't mean the dirty hippy part (but hell, got my stripes in that department shortly before Jerry died).  I was trying to describe the feeling of friendship, honor, just a mutual respect and admiration from alot of heavy audio hitters-  that you just don't see too often.  It's actually more like a rave now that I think about it: Some inhibitions seemed to be stripped away from some people I know well.  People just chill out, and they can easily geek-out too, but its just more relaxed, over all I find.
   
  I love it.  Marjorie is a fantastic woman, and I'm honored to call her my friend.  And Jude has been ROCKIN' IT!!  I will ALWAYS have a terrific memory that's tied to Head-fi and RMAF: When I had a panel (I think it was in 2010) about _Embracing the Industries Future_, and I got Jude up there.  He was shy, but I told him he was a rockstar.  He brought it there, and now look what he's doing.  What ALL OF YOU are doing.
   
  It's amazing - and the feeling at RMAF captures that too I think.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





asr said:


> There's a decent chance that I'll attend again this year. I _definitely _want to check out whatever speakers Monitor Audio will have there, if nothing else, but all the headphone gear will be a great bonus too of course. I'm not expecting another out-of-town trip interruption this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Larry and I were the only two members that brought anything last year.  This year I think I agree with you, and I'll leave my stuff at home (though I'll probably have a headphone amp in my hotel room).  My best stuff is from HifiMan and Cavalli, and they are both going to be at the show.  So my gear is essentially redundant anyway.  It's also kinda nice to be able to roam the show and listen to gear without worrying about what's up at the member table.
   
  That implies, BTW, that I will definitely be there again this year.  I already have show and hotel reservations.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Harley.


----------



## jude

Harley and Steve (and all others), I'm excited you guys will be making it out!
   
  Yes, the CanJam room (Rocky Mountain Event Center) is absolutely full with exhibitors. I usually bring a rig to show, but the only room for my equipment in the CanJam room will be for whatever portable stuff I'm carrying around with me.
   
  Of course, anyone who wants to welcome a few friends into his hotel room for socializing may consider bring some stuff to share, which is something I may do.
   
  I'll update the exhibitor list today (in the post that opens this thread).


----------



## Audio Addict

jude said:


> Harley and Steve (and all others), I'm excited you guys will be making it out!
> 
> Yes, the CanJam room (Rocky Mountain Event Center) is absolutely full with exhibitors. I usually bring a rig to show, but the only room for my equipment in the CanJam room will be for whatever portable stuff I'm carrying around with me.
> 
> ...




252 bags won't make it till the Saturdy evrnt


----------



## longbowbbs

We need Head-Fi t-shirts like you guys had in Tokyo!


----------



## TigreNegrito

Got my wife and I registered... can't believe I'm going to let her rub elbows with y'all!  Undecided as to bringing some cans or not... hate to lug them around, but I kinda want to hear how they sound on some nicer equipment than what I have.  The Thunderpants are custom and AKG doesn't show, so both pairs will be obsolete as far as vendors supply.  Maybe if I play my cards right, my wife will carry one of the two pair and it won't be such a burden!  So the Can Jam is not at the same locale as the RMAF, correct?  When I map it, it puts Can Jam at the university, about 6 miles north... just trying to clarify so as to arrange transportation... I think Denver had a decent public transport system last time I was there.
   
   
  Ditto on Head-Fi shirts... c'mon Jude... make them available!


----------



## jude

Quote: 





tigrenegrito said:


> Got my wife and I registered... can't believe I'm going to let her rub elbows with y'all!  Undecided as to bringing some cans or not... hate to lug them around, but I kinda want to hear how they sound on some nicer equipment than what I have.  The Thunderpants are custom and AKG doesn't show, so both pairs will be obsolete as far as vendors supply.  Maybe if I play my cards right, my wife will carry one of the two pair and it won't be such a burden!  So the Can Jam is not at the same locale as the RMAF, correct?  When I map it, it puts Can Jam at the university, about 6 miles north... just trying to clarify so as to arrange transportation... I think Denver had a decent public transport system last time I was there...


 
   
  CanJam *is* in the same hotel as RMAF (Marriott Denver Tech Center). So, in one place, you'll be able to hear and use the best headphone audio gear in the world, and take a short walk to any of the other rooms to hear world-class loudspeaker-driving systems at the main RMAF show.
   
   


tigrenegrito said:


> ...Ditto on Head-Fi shirts... c'mon Jude... make them available!...


 
   
  I'll see what I can come up with at Cafe Press. If I make them, I'll just price the shirts at the lowest possible price (my price), and they'll be able to be purchased from directly from the Cafe Press website. (I guess I better do it quick, then, for anyone who might want to order one to receive in time for the show.)


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





jude said:


> I'll see what I can come up with at Cafe Press. If I make them, I'll just price the shirts at the lowest possible price (my price), and they'll be able to be purchased from directly from the Cafe Press website. (I guess I better do it quick, then, for anyone who might want to order one to receive in time for the show.)


 
   
  Credit card is waiting...


----------



## TigreNegrito

Mine, too, Jude.  I've got money I ain't even spent yet!


----------



## MorbidToaster

PS I'm adding you to the Texas Head-fiers list. 
   
  Oh, and I'd buy a shirt.
   
  Quote: 





tigrenegrito said:


> Mine, too, Jude.  I've got money I ain't even spent yet!


----------



## mikemercer

You know I'm in for a couple shirts!!
   
  I'll also be bringing my iPad, iPhone, iPod, Macbook, and Audioquest Dragonfly, HRT Headstreamer (Dragonfly for computer, Headstreamer for iPad).
  I'm considering buying a new case, just a simply hard-backed case for my iPad, then velcro-ing my Headstreamer to the back, and w/ their host mode
  adapter (basically a CCK, I've used the CCk with it too) and having that with me when I walk around so people can hear it.
   
  I'd use my Audeze LCD3 cans, or perhaps bring my Sennheiser HD 25-1 II's.  May bring my Audioengine D1 too - too much to consider!!!!


----------



## jazzerdave

I'm eager for RMAF/CanJam to get here.  I've never been to any sort of audio fest, so I'm looking forward to meeting a bunch of like-minded folks and listen to some great gear.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Good thing you don't want to meet any like minded folks in your state. 
   
  Quote: 





jazzerdave said:


> I'm eager for RMAF/CanJam to get here.  I've never been to any sort of audio fest, so I'm looking forward to meeting a bunch of like-minded folks and listen to some great gear.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the heads up on a show that may have new hardware that was too late to make the Summer 2012 Buying Guide.  Can't make it myself but will stay tuned for reviews of new models - perhaps RMAF will have new 200-300Ω models from any of AKG®, Sennheiser® and beyerdynamic® beyond those already in the Top 100 Over-The-Ear ranking.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





bcschmerker4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on a show that may have new hardware that was too late to make the Summer 2012 Buying Guide.  Can't make it myself but will stay tuned for reviews of new models - perhaps RMAF will have new 200-300Ω models from any of AKG®, Sennheiser® and beyerdynamic® beyond those already in the Top 100 Over-The-Ear ranking.


 

 AKG rarely goes to shows, and won't be at this one AFAIK.  Sennheiser and Beyer will both be there.  I haven't heard that they are introducing any new products though.  Sennheiser will probably be focused on promoting that HD700, though last year they were pimping the HD598, so they may have a midrange model again.  Beyerdynamic usually has show prices on their customized pairs where you can choose the color of everything.  I also think they have a fairly new headphone amp.  But as far as announcing completely new models, probably not.
   
  The headphone market in general doesn't really revolve around timing product releases for trade shows...


----------



## DimitriTrush

Dear head-fi users, hello





...
  I am from Musicaacoustics and we are debuting at CANJAM opening its doors in a month from today. So exciting indeed!
  Will be Showcasing  Fischer Audio gear (from  Russia-with love) among other never heard before audio-deli at American continent.
  but we are short on hands  looking for audio enthusiast/voluntary aid for during the show hours.
  Preferably someone locally or if you planing to visit the show anyways you are welcome to join us.
  for more info please visit link to  Fischer's announcement here
  if interested,  please   PM or post a message  here or directly on Fischer's link
  Thank you for reading my message. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Audius

I'll be there, and maybe I could sell my custom T20RP there in the process. Ya never know!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





audius said:


> I'll be there, and maybe I could sell my custom T20RP there in the process. Ya never know!


 
   
  or maybe you could put them up for sale in the forum here and sell them much sooner......
  that would also allow you to just focus on enjoying the show!


----------



## Asr

That reminds me to do a PSA:
   
  Anyone who might be interested in _buying _headphone gear at the show should attend too. Drew @ Moon Audio usually looks to sell (at discount) everything he brings - which is always a whole lot of stuff! Cables, headphones, amps, sources, the works! He can take credit card & PayPal at the show. So come prepared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm also half-thinking about bringing my electrostatic rig to the show (Plinius CD-101, BHSE, OII MKI) and setting it up at HeadAmp's table (that is, if Justin will have space). Justin will have his own BHSE setup at the show for sure though (probably with the SR-009), so I'm not sure about bringing mine. If there's anyone who'd really like to hear my setup too, let me know.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





asr said:


> That reminds me to do a PSA:
> 
> Anyone who might be interested in _buying _headphone gear at the show should attend too. Drew @ Moon Audio usually looks to sell (at discount) everything he brings - which is always a whole lot of stuff! Cables, headphones, amps, sources, the works! He can take credit card & PayPal at the show. So come prepared.
> 
> ...


 
  I have never had he opportunity to hear electrostats. I am looking forward to it at the show. If there is another BHSE there I would not want to ask someone to make the effort to bring another out. Your offer is very generous though!


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





asr said:


> That reminds me to do a PSA:
> 
> Anyone who might be interested in _buying _headphone gear at the show should attend too. Drew @ Moon Audio usually looks to sell (at discount) everything he brings - which is always a whole lot of stuff! Cables, headphones, amps, sources, the works! He can take credit card & PayPal at the show. So come prepared.
> 
> ...


 
   
  HifiMan, JHAudio, Westone, Beyerdynamic and others have had special show discounts at previous shows as well.  So anyone who is looking to buy custom IEMs or headphones may be able to get a great deal.  That's not to mention speakers.  There will be show prices on MANY high end speakers at the show as well.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> HifiMan, JHAudio, Westone, Beyerdynamic and others have had special show discounts at previous shows as well.  So anyone who is looking to buy custom IEMs or headphones may be able to get a great deal.  That's not to mention speakers.  There will be show prices on MANY high end speakers at the show as well.


 
  Not only do they have show specials, they usually do take the molds while you're there so you get the best fit.


----------



## The Monkey

Looks like I will be trying to make this.  Great time last year.


----------



## curbfeeler

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Good music surpasses language barriers!
> It wouldn't be THAT much of a problem actually. A lot of people speak English, and if they don't then I'm sure you'd still be able to communicate some way or another.
> The main problem would be getting enough people. The majority of the people on head-fi are in the US, so it's easiest getting a lot of people.
> Right now I'm trying to organize a Netherlands/Belgium meet, and It's going to be tough to even find 20-30 people. And that's an entire two countries combined!


 
  My advice is to just do it regardless of the small initial attendance. You will be surprised at how fast the meets will grow. See if you can find a manufacturer who will host your meet at their facilities. Make an effort to publicize the meet on Head-Fi and follow up with meet impressions including lots of pictures of featured gear.


----------



## Audius

davederek said:


> or maybe you could put them up for sale in the forum here and sell them much sooner......
> that would also allow you to just focus on enjoying the show!


 
  True. They sound nearly identical to an LCD rev2 when paired with decent amping and DAC. They just need more work done to them before I could call them finished. They don't exactly look very good, and the plastic hinges I put into the wood cups are starting to fall out.
  I could glue them back in, but where's the fun in that?they need diy love.
   
  RMAF is only a 30 minute drive for me anyway.


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## mikemercer

Psyched!  Just got a brand new Silver Dragon USB (A to mini B) from Moon Audio!  Will be using that with my HRT Headstreamer at RMAF.
   
  So far I'm bringing:
   
  Macbook (running iTunes/Amarra & Amarra Hifi)
  iPad
  iPhone 4S
  iPod Touch
   
*Audioquest Dragonfly*
*HRT Headstreamer*
*ALO Rx MK3 - B*
   
*Audeze LCD3's*
*Sennheiser HD 25-1 II's (for DJing)*
*JH Audio JH13 Pro IEMS*
   
  Gonna be a GREAT time!!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





asr said:


> That reminds me to do a PSA:


 
   
  oh my, is this really the best place for that?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/detection/PSA


----------



## Audio Addict

Finally got the flight and room book.  I am a little late this year booking so closest hotel was the Hyatt.  Gives a little time to listen to tunes as I walk over each day.
   
  I did get the package ordered for delivery to Jude for the Saturday night event.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Finally got the flight and room book.  I am a little late this year booking so closest hotel was the Hyatt.  Gives a little time to listen to tunes as I walk over each day.
> 
> I did get the package ordered for delivery to Jude for the Saturday night event.


 
  What is the package for?


----------



## Sennheiser

Just confirmed my long-haul flight and room booking as well. We'll show some new products launched at the recent IFA 2012.
  Can't wait to meet everyone at CanJam!


----------



## Audio Addict

longbowbbs said:


> What is the package for?




Let's just say it goes well with the event snd is made right here in the Heartland. They were also at last year's 10th Anniversary Saturday evening event.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Let's just say it goes well with the event snd is made right here in the Heartland. They were also at last year's 10th Anniversary Saturday evening event.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sennheiser said:


> Just confirmed my long-haul flight and room booking as well. We'll show some new products launched at the recent IFA 2012.
> Can't wait to meet everyone at CanJam!


 
   
  Looking forward to seeing your booth! I have been a Sennheiser fan for many years!


----------



## sridhar3

Don't think I'll be making it this year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Take lots of pictures for me guys!


----------



## longbowbbs

sridhar3, it'll be hard to match your work last year!


----------



## Kauai

Just joined Head-Fi and based on the many helpful observations in this thread (and many others on the forum) decided to go to CanJam @ RMAF before investing in some CIEM.  It seems like the "cheapest" way to try lots of options back to back.  I am hoping this trip helps me skip over buying several set of CIEMs on my 'journey' to the best sound I can discern/afford.  Maybe I'll get lucky with a meeting discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also if you are looking for a deal on a rental car at Denver International Airport.  Hertz has a $14.95/ day special on economy cars, further discounted if you have AAA.


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Finally got the flight and room book.  I am a little late this year booking so closest hotel was the Hyatt.  Gives a little time to listen to tunes as I walk over each day.
> 
> I did get the package ordered for delivery to Jude for the Saturday night event.


 
  I'm in the Hyatt as well, but I don't really have much of a portable setup.  I'm not sure what I'll bring with me.  I'll just have to see what sounds OK straight through my iPhone.  It's not ideal, but I'll make something work.  I'll also be spending some time at the general RMAF as I've also got the general audiophile bug in addition to the head-fi bug.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





kauai said:


> Just joined Head-Fi and based on the many helpful observations in this thread (and many others on the forum) decided to go to CanJam @ RMAF before investing in some CIEM.  It seems like the "cheapest" way to try lots of options back to back.  I am hoping this trip helps me skip over buying several set of CIEMs on my 'journey' to the best sound I can discern/afford.  Maybe I'll get lucky with a meeting discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am thinking the same thing about try before you buy. At approx $1K per CIEM, it woud be nice to have a face to face with them first!


----------



## DimitriTrush

Dear head-fi and CANJAM fans.
  I am re-posting my message with hopes to hear from you soon.
  Thank you for reading my message. Looking forward to it!





...
  I am from Musicaacoustics and we are debuting at CANJAM opening its doors in a month from today. So exciting indeed!
  Will be Showcasing  Fischer Audio gear (from  Russia-with love) among other never heard before audio-deli at American continent.
  but we are short on hands  looking for audio enthusiast/voluntary aid for during the show hours.
  Preferably someone locally or if you planing to visit the show anyways you are welcome to join us.
  for more info please visit link to  Fischer's announcement here
  if interested,  please   PM or post a message me at info at musica acoustics dot com


----------



## Audio Addict

longbowbbs said:


>



HINT

It's kind of nutty


----------



## ardgedee

A Jerry Lewis film festival!


----------



## mikemercer

jazzerdave said:


> I'm in the Hyatt as well, but I don't really have much of a portable setup.  I'm not sure what I'll bring with me.  I'll just have to see what sounds OK straight through my iPhone.  It's not ideal, but I'll make something work.  I'll also be spending some time at the general RMAF as I've also got the general audiophile bug in addition to the head-fi bug.




It's ALL good for you.
I stayed at the Hyatt a couple years ago,
its a killer hotel, and only around the corner!


----------



## Asr

Just booked my own hotel room today. Planning on being there just Friday through Sunday - none of that Thursday night pre-show stuff for me for this year.


----------



## F1REStarter

Just reserved a room at the Hyatt. Will be there Saturday thru Sunday and bringing my portable setup


----------



## Audio Addict

For those attending, Saturday Evening in the Atrium of the Hotel from 7 until 10, Tweak Studio is sponsoring music featuring DJ Nikki Taylor, DJ Michael Mercer & Special Guests DJs. 
   
https://www.facebook.com/events/144722402338665/
   
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4218488272364&set=oa.528680070481591&type=1&theater
   
  Tweak Studio is also hosting our Chicago Mini Meet next weekend, the 29th at their new store in downtown Chicago.


----------



## Audio Addict

Here is the latest list of vendors displaying at CanJam according to the RMAF website for the CanJam location.
   
  Also, Jude is hosting a panel:  http://audiofest.net/2012/event_listing_item.php?articles_id=102&newsdeskPath=3?Sid=05b2d3d45c7ae93f93094ccfa17a5e6c
   
  Head-Direct Corporation
  Ray Samuels Audio
  Koss Corporation
  Audeze Inc.
  HDL Distributing
  Burson Audio
  Alpha Design Labs (ADL)
  Firestone Audio
  Fatman
  Cypher Labs LLC
  HeadRoom Corporation
  MrSpeakers
  Woo Audio
  Fostex
  Musical Surroundings
  Fosgate Signature
  Clearaudio
  1964 Ears, LLC
  HeadAmp Audio Electronics
  Ultimate Ears
  Cavalli Audio
  Monster
  beyerdynamic Inc.
  Schiit Audio
  Sennheiser
  HRT-High Resolution Technologies
  V-MODA
  ALO Audio
  Jaben Pte. Ltd.
  Unique Melody
  CEntrance
  Musica Acoustics
  Head-Fi.org
  Exit Level Audio
  Todd The Vinyl Junkie
  CablePro
  HiFiMAN
  Moon Audio
  Westone Laboratories, Inc.
  American Music & Sound
  JHAudio
  digiZoid Inc


----------



## longbowbbs

Looks like he is doing a second event on Sunday: High-end Headphone Audio: What's Next & Can It Get Even Better?
   
http://audiofest.net/2012/event_listing_item.php?articles_id=114&newsdeskPath=3?Sid=91ceb85271ca1c3c326bc753dafc9269


----------



## mikemercer

audio addict said:


> For those attending, Saturday Evening in the Atrium of the Hotel from 7 until 10, Tweak Studio is sponsoring music featuring DJ Nikki Taylor, DJ Michael Mercer & Special Guests DJs.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/144722402338665/
> 
> ...




ThanX for spreading the word! I was psyched when Arnold at Tweak Studio asked me to DJ this one like the party he through at Newpor - that was a fun party to play at toot. I don't DJ professionally anymore, but I play an after-party here and there, and I'll be playing all vinyl that night! 

The party follows the Head-fi Saturday night beer social. Hope to see ya'll there.
I'll be kickin' it w/ Jude, Alex Rosson (whom I also got to play the Tweak Studio party - he plays wicked drum-n-bass) and gang in the CanJam spot before the party.

See you all there!


----------



## slingshot80

I've been to RMAF four times and I didn't even know CanJam existed until the end of last year. I would say it hasn't been advertised too well. I went to hear the large speaker systems.
  Anyway I don't have headphones, etc., but I think this is a great opportunity to see and hear what is available. I don't see Bryston on the list.  I wanted to hear their new amp. It may be in one of their dealer's rooms.
  Anne Bisson of Blue Mind fame is singing Friday night. I think she is sensational. For those who haven't been before there are inexpensive hotels a few miles away if you don't mind having a car. The first time I went in 2006 it snowed overnight.


----------



## slingshot80

Quote: 





kauai said:


> Just joined Head-Fi and based on the many helpful observations in this thread (and many others on the forum) decided to go to CanJam @ RMAF before investing in some CIEM.  It seems like the "cheapest" way to try lots of options back to back.  I am hoping this trip helps me skip over buying several set of CIEMs on my 'journey' to the best sound I can discern/afford.  Maybe I'll get lucky with a meeting discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Kauai, I can't find this deal. Did you go through AAA or Hertz?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





slingshot80 said:


> I've been to RMAF four times and I didn't even know CanJam existed until the end of last year. I would say it hasn't been advertised too well. I went to hear the large speaker systems.
> Anyway I don't have headphones, etc., but I think this is a great opportunity to see and hear what is available. I don't see Bryston on the list.  I wanted to hear their new amp. It may be in one of their dealer's rooms.
> Anne Bisson of Blue Mind fame is singing Friday night. I think she is sensational. For those who haven't been before there are inexpensive hotels a few miles away if you don't mind having a car. The first time I went in 2006 it snowed overnight.


 
   
  Drew from Moon-Audio will have the Bryston gear at his booth for CanJam


----------



## mikemercer

Yeah Drew from Moon-audio.con will have the Bryston stuff. I'll be rockin his Silver Dragon IEM cables for my JHAudio JH-13 Pros & LOD cable for my IPod. He makes killer cables. And: its very hard to miss the Canjam!


----------



## Asr

Things are currently being worked out, but I might have my BHSE at RMAF, set up at the HeadAmp vendor table, loaded with the Genalex Gold Lion KT77s instead of the stock Mullard EL34 tubes. Should make for an interesting comparison point against the HeadAmp display model with the stock EL34s. I'll have my OII MKI with the BHSE too.
   
  I'm planning on bringing my OII MKI anyway, regardless of the BHSE, so I can get a proper baseline on any other electrostatic amps I run into, as it seems like most vendors prefer using the SR-009. Will let any Head-Fiers listen to it that want to.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Comparing tubes at a meet like this is going to be tough unless it's an absolute night and day difference.
   
  Quote: 





asr said:


> Things are currently being worked out, but I might have my BHSE at RMAF, set up at the HeadAmp vendor table, loaded with the Genalex Gold Lion KT77s instead of the stock Mullard EL34 tubes. Should make for an interesting comparison point against the HeadAmp display model with the stock EL34s. I'll have my OII MKI with the BHSE too.
> 
> I'm planning on bringing my OII MKI anyway, regardless of the BHSE, so I can get a proper baseline on any other electrostatic amps I run into, as it seems like most vendors prefer using the SR-009. Will let any Head-Fiers listen to it that want to.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I wish I could go.   Maybe next year.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Comparing tubes at a meet like this is going to be tough unless it's an absolute night and day difference.


 
  Are you going?


----------



## Kauai

Quote: 





slingshot80 said:


> Hi Kauai, I can't find this deal. Did you go through AAA or Hertz?


 
  Sorry for the slow reply I was traveling.  Here is a link to the deal on Hertz website.  It was a little tricky to reserve.  I added the offer code and searched on the dates I wanted, but the list of cars didn't show a 14.95 rate until I clicked on one of the cars that didn't show a price, but instead required an additional click to see the proposed rate.  Sort of similar to what Amazon does when they don't show the "deal" price until you click through.  
   
http://www.hertz.com/rentacar/q-10327944/$14-99-a-day-weekend-deal-special-offer


----------



## Bsun1314

Just wondering.. are there any high school student going there? My friend and I decided to go and I'm just wondering if there's any other high school students attending this. ^_^


----------



## DimitriTrush

Hello Dimitri here again re-posting the add (hope no rules are being bent here with due respect to administrator of Headf) 
  Only 10 days left till CANJAM show and we are still looking for helper to assit us during show time.
  We are more or less interested in Person who is familiar with Fischer Audio line up but that is not a must. If you near by Denver Area or flying to the show anyways, please consider being part of our Booth specially if you are keen on getting some freebies from us in return of your time . Shoot us an email and perhaps we can agree on some deal between us.
  Thank you for reading this post. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

No, unfortunately. Though I'll be at the Dallas Mini Meet over that weekend to numb the pain a little.
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Are you going?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> No, unfortunately. Though I'll be at the Dallas Mini Meet over that weekend to numb the pain a little.


 
  Either way it is a room full of gear!  Not all bad...


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





bsun1314 said:


> Just wondering.. are there any high school student going there? My friend and I decided to go and I'm just wondering if there's any other high school students attending this. ^_^


 
  Yes, there are always high school students in attendance, especially Saturday and Sunday, and some are head-fiers.


----------



## Icenine2

Can't make it but can I get a t-shirt?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Can't make it but can I get a t-shirt?


 
https://audiofest.net/2012/attendee_shirt_orders.php


----------



## Audio Addict

longbowbbs said:


> https://audiofest.net/2012/attendee_shirt_orders.php




I thought someone had suggested a CanJam 2012 T-Shirt that Jude indicated he would consider. However, I have not seen or heard anything recently.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> I thought someone had suggested a CanJam 2012 T-Shirt that Jude indicated he would consider. However, I have not seen or heard anything recently.


 
   
  I'm sorry, Steve, but it fell through the cracks. If I make one tomorrow, I'm not sure you guys would be able to get it in time. I may try if I can find the time.


----------



## Audio Addict

jude said:


> I'm sorry, Steve, but it fell through the cracks. If I make one tomorrow, I'm not sure you guys would be able to get it in time. I may try if I can find the time.





That is okay. If your package is not there Let me know ASAP. I am flying out to RMAF early Friday morning.


----------



## longbowbbs

Do we have a Head-Fi attendee list so we can keep a look out for each other?


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Can't make it but can I get a t-shirt?


 
  not sure if you mean canjam or rmaf, but here is the rmaf shirt  link.
   
https://audiofest.net/2012/attendee_shirt_orders.php
   
  wait a minute, you do know how to use google right?


----------



## sandbagger

Flying out Friday Morning and looking forward to another fun show.
  Should be a lot more fun this year as I am not working it so lots of time to hang out and listen to fun stuff
   
  Kevin


----------



## dirtrat

Maybe I'll see you there. I'm flying in Friday morning from Sacramento and should be at the hotel just before noon. Only staying until Sunday morning though. This is my first time at this event although I did attend T.H.E. Show at Newport Beach a few months back. Really looking forward to the CanJam room. My interest right now really is in headphones and DAC's.
   
  Paul


----------



## donovansmith

I will almost certainly be working this weekend but I'd like to see about making it either on Saturday or Sunday afternoon. I have missed RMAF the past few years and would really like to see how it's grown.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Do we have a Head-Fi attendee list so we can keep a look out for each other?


 
   
  We could create one in this thread, but otherwise no.
   
  The registration is handled by AudioFest, and there is no way to filter by HeadFi other than the "Moniker or Association" that's asked during registration, which is freeform.


----------



## KB

Head-fi'ers ALO is pleased to be introducing our new flagship headphone amplifier (The Studio Six) at this years CanJam. Please come over to our corner booth and have a listen. The Studio Six will push 4 headphones simultaneously, so come all ye! 
   
THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX 
   
  In addition we will have these set ups running
   
  Pan Am tube headphone amps all running on "Passport" battery packs. 
  The ALO Mk3-b portable balanced headphone amp
  The National
   
  Also surprises from Cypher Labs.
   
  Hope to see all in Denver soon.
   
  Ken and Company @ ALO


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> Let's just say it goes well with the event and is made right here in the Heartland. They were also at last year's 10th Anniversary Saturday evening event.


 

  Scheduled to arrive on the 11th at the hotel to Jude.  Hopefully there will be some left for Saturday evening.


----------



## longbowbbs

Tasty times in Denver!


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





kb said:


> Head-fi'ers ALO is pleased to be introducing our new flagship headphone amplifier (The Studio Six) at this years CanJam. Please come over to our corner booth and have a listen. The Studio Six will push 4 headphones simultaneously, so come all ye!
> 
> THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX
> 
> ...


 
  AWESOME Ken!
  I'm PUMPED!  My cousin Kenny Gould (works for Stevie Wonder) is coming this year,
  and I've told him how much I love the RxMK3-B, Green Cables for my Audeze LCD3's, and the Pan Am/Passport combo!
   
  Psyched he'll be able to hear it at CanJam!!  He's bringing his LCD3's as well!  We'll be rockin those cases and I'll be playing
  my ALO/Audeze combo for many people!!
   

   
  Will be great to see ya - gotta hit you up for a 1/4" connector!!
  and, have a nice surprise for you..
   

   
   
  Peace,
   
  Michael


----------



## sridhar3

I'm sad I can't make it.  I have job interviews.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's rough. Though I feel like you'd be going to reaffirm your own system. lol
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> I'm sad I can't make it.  I have job interviews.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's rough. Though I feel like you'd be going to reaffirm your own system. lol


 
   
  The last meet I went to, I spent most of my time standing around talking to people.  At this point, that proposition honestly seems much more interesting than listening to a bunch of gear I'll never own (nor care to own).  It's honestly the people and community that make this forum a great place to be.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I totally agree. I definitely like meets for the social interaction more than the gear (especially at this point). I feel as though RMAF might not be quite as good for that as a smaller meet though. 
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> The last meet I went to, I spent most of my time standing around talking to people.  At this point, that proposition honestly seems much more interesting than listening to a bunch of gear I'll never own (nor care to own).  It's honestly the people and community that make this forum a great place to be.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





kb said:


> Head-fi'ers ALO is pleased to be introducing our new flagship headphone amplifier (The Studio Six) at this years CanJam. Please come over to our corner booth and have a listen. The Studio Six will push 4 headphones simultaneously, so come all ye!
> 
> THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX
> 
> ...


 
  It will be great to see the gear. What an awesome addition to the ALO stable.


----------



## bixby

Does anyone who is coming have an 02 amp that they are bringing?  I need to hear one of these.  PM me if you are bringing one.  I'll have a C421 w/ 8620 chip if anyone would like to hear.


----------



## Bazirker

Does anybody know if JH Audio will be having any deals this year kind they did last year?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Does anybody know if JH Audio will be having any deals this year kind they did last year?


 
   
  I would assume so, considering, y'know, their ads for special deals during CanJam@RMAF2013 are plastered all over the Head-Fi homepage?
   
  Don't know if trolling...


----------



## Bazirker

sridhar3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm using Tapatalk, but don't have one of those obnoxious "posted from" signatures. I don't see most of the ads. I did some searching specifically for what the deals would be and came up empty handed.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> I'm using Tapatalk, but don't have one of those obnoxious "posted from" signatures. I don't see most of the ads. I did some searching specifically for what the deals would be and came up empty handed.


 
   
  Gotcha.  They haven't released the details of the deals yet.  I think they're going to post those on Friday.  I'd keep an eye on their website.


----------



## Lee Harvey

I will be driving into Denver on Thursday and attending the show Friday and Saturday.  I hope to be able to meet some of the members of Head-Fi.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> The last meet I went to, I spent most of my time standing around talking to people.  At this point, that proposition honestly seems much more interesting than listening to a bunch of gear I'll never own (nor care to own).  It's honestly the people and community that make this forum a great place to be.


 
  I feel precisely the same way about RMAF/CanJam!!  The audio gear is just a BONUS.  I love the laid-back vibe, getting to spend time w/ friends I don't see too often, and listen to some killer tunes together.
  I used to call RMAF "the Grateful Dead show of audio convention" - not because of the free drugs and veggie burritos (MAYBE) but because everybody is in a FAR more chilled-out headspace.
   
  Lookin' forward to seeing everybody there!!
  Alex Rosson from Audeze & I will be DJing on a Burmester system (YEAH, I couldn't believe it when I got the call)
  on Sat. night following the CanJam Beer Social!  Stop by (its at the Atrium, on the way outta CanJam).  Jude is coming!!
   
   

   
   
  My final travel gear kit:
   
  --for plane--
  iPod Classic
  Moon Audio LOD-3 cable
  ALO RxMK3-B
  JH Audio JH-13 Pro IEMS
   
  --for RMAF/hotel--
  Audeze LCD3's
  ALO Audio Green Cable (w/ different adapters)
  MacBook Pro/Amarra
  Audioquest Dragonfly (used as DAC)
  ALO RxMK3-B (used as head-amp w/ Dragonfly)
  Nordost Heimdall iKable
   

   
  I'm also bringing my HRT Headstreamer as my cousin wants to 
  hear it w/ his iPad!
   
  Got LOTS of tunes, ready to ROCK


----------



## safer

wish I could go.


----------



## MonsterProducts

[size=10.0pt]“Head Monster” Noel Lee, will be on hand at CAN JAM to personally introduce and demo Monster’s exciting new collection of premium headphones including Monster DNA, Inspiration and the upcoming Diamond Tears. Noel will be there on Friday, October 12.[/size]


----------



## longbowbbs

Well crap...I am not going to make it (Cost me $150 for the plane ticket cancellation too) Mikemercer, Jazzerdave and the rest....Take a lot of pictures and eat everyone's shrimp for me. I'll have to enjoy it via the web.


----------



## Asr

Got my BHSE all packed up, will see folks tomorrow!


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Well crap...I am not going to make it (Cost me $150 for the plane ticket cancellation too) Mikemercer, Jazzerdave and the rest....Take a lot of pictures and eat everyone's shrimp for me. I'll have to enjoy it via the web.


 
  I'll do what I can.  I do like shrimp...


----------



## longbowbbs

On a good note my CSP2+ is packed and ready for shipping from Decware!


----------



## miceblue

monsterproducts said:


> [SIZE=10pt]“Head Monster” Noel Lee, will be on hand at CAN JAM to personally introduce and demo Monster’s exciting new collection of premium headphones including Monster DNA, Inspiration and the upcoming Diamond Tears. Noel will be there on Friday, October 12.[/SIZE]





[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/PyTQ-p7aPko[/VIDEO]

Actually the Inspiration is decent-sounding based on my tests at the Apple Store. I didn't know they were noise cancelling though. IIRC, the UE6000 seemed better sonically.


----------



## Mortalcoil

So how is the meet?  Any impressions?


----------



## 1FakeAccount1

to anyone over there, can you please look for the new cypher labs algorythm solo? i have already ordered it, and i want to know the new features.


----------



## rmappita

The THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX     looks like the Schiit products! =)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

WOW!!!  I WANT IT!!!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





mortalcoil said:


> So how is the meet?  Any impressions?


 
   
  Yeah, what Mortalcoil said....   I think Schiit might have something new? Any comments?


----------



## asak

Was just there. Talked to pete millet for about 30 mins on amp design. Real nice dude, the little i know about them but willing to share some stuff. The portable glacier sounds phenomenal, from talk of the design it should be. 
   
  Everyone was real cool. Fireeye/furutech/earsonics distributor hooked me up with a free fireye mini randomly. UE folks were cool. Harveys always dope. alo etc.


----------



## longbowbbs

asak, we appreciate the impressions...Any photos would be appreciated!
   




   
  Man it is a bummer I had to cancel....


----------



## Steve Eddy

Nevermind. D'oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Mortalcoil

Have to admit Im slightly surprised that no impressions so far.  Where are all the reports on the new toys we get to drool over?  I remember back in the day when the action was fast and furious during Can Jam with updates on the hour almost like a play by play.  Pictures of all the new stuff was flooding in.
   
  Perhaps Im posting this rant of mine in the wrong section and as I speak there is another thread overflowing with gushing reports.
   
  If thats the case forgive my pesty winy brat like rant.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Quote: 





rmappita said:


> The THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX     looks like the Schiit products! =)


 
  Any information on the tubes that the Studio Six uses?  (I count two twin triodes, two beam power tubes, one fulll-wave rectifier (a 5Y3 common to 250VDC amps, or a different type?), and one tube on the end that I can't identify.)


----------



## Maxvla

mortalcoil said:


> Have to admit Im slightly surprised that no impressions so far.  Where are all the reports on the new toys we get to drool over?  I remember back in the day when the action was fast and furious during Can Jam with updates on the hour almost like a play by play.  Pictures of all the new stuff was flooding in.
> 
> Perhaps Im posting this rant of mine in the wrong section and as I speak there is another thread overflowing with gushing reports.
> 
> If thats the case forgive my pesty winy brat like rant.



I didn't go this year. Last year's play by play was mostly me.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I didn't go this year. Last year's play by play was mostly me.


 
  So you're the one to blame for the lack of play by play for this year's RMAF.


----------



## Maxvla

Heading to Dallas meet tomorrow instead!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Heading to Dallas meet tomorrow instead!


 
  Cool. You're forgiven then.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Heading to Dallas meet tomorrow instead!


 
  We need you to wear a wifi enabled webcam on your hat for real time transmission!


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> We need you to wear a wifi enabled webcam on your hat for real time transmission!


 
  Yes Maxvla the webcam hat idea is stellar.  We look forward to your stream.


----------



## tme110

yea, the lack of pics is crazy


----------



## monotune

Impressions people??? Pictures???? CLAS db??? LCD closed back??? I have been dreaming of both these. I need info pronto???


----------



## tamahome77

If you guys haven't tried FAD's prototype headphones, please drop by their table and give their headphones a good listen.  Bring your mp3 player if you have one.  It sounded mind-blowing out of my sony x series.  Dare I say, one of the best if not the best dynamics I've heard.  The sound imaging is just sick.  IMO, it surpasses the Fostex TH900 in overall sound quality.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

There is an impressions thread in the proper sub-forum
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623236/rocky-mountain-audiofest-denver-co-oct-12-14th-2012


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





monotune said:


> Impressions people??? Pictures???? CLAS db??? LCD closed back??? I have been dreaming of both these. I need info pronto???


 
  XXXXXXXXXXX2


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> There is an impressions thread in the proper sub-forum
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/623236/rocky-mountain-audiofest-denver-co-oct-12-14th-2012


 
  Thanks for the link and M reading all you wrote!


----------



## Mortalcoil

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> There is an impressions thread in the proper sub-forum
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/623236/rocky-mountain-audiofest-denver-co-oct-12-14th-2012


 
   
  Nice write up HA. Hopefully more impressions will start trickling in also.


----------



## faverodefavero

What's the price for this "THE ALO AUDIO STUDIO SIX", please?


----------



## Radio_head

Over 4K is what I've seen bandied about.  That puts it in some time-tested elite company.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I need a reference level tubes amp so the ALO has my attention.


----------



## Radio_head

It is certainly priced like one.


----------



## mikemercer

*The Studio Six + my Audeze LCD3's* (well broken-in obviously) was my favorite listening experience at RMAF/CanJam 2012,
  and my soon-to-be-published RMAF essay in Positive Feedback will say so!!!!
   
  My favorite part was listening to my pre-loaded and sequenced _*RMAF Sonic Acid Test List *_alongside Ken!!  
  Got to turn him onto Hecq and fLako!!  Also got to flash my cool BMW memory stick (damn I'm a f__in dork) and
  listen to killer tunes w/ a friend for a demo!
   
  It beat ANY room I walked into...
   

   
  and I rock an E.A.R 868 pre-amp in my main reference system w/ Mullard tubes!
  This head-amp had a syrupy, liquid-like sound that WAS NOT too polite, nor too aggressive.
  It oozed w/ soul, and I could have listened for HOURS.  I aim to buy one in a year.  Of course
  I wanna review it for HPSoundings.com after we launch!!!!  We'll be attacking only state-of-the-art there.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I was actually underwhelmed by The Studio Six. Maybe I didn't get to spend enough time with it, but comparatively, the Pinnacle blew this out of the water.


----------



## Radio_head

Does anyone know who designed the Studio Six?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I was actually underwhelmed by The Studio Six. Maybe I didn't get to spend enough time with it, but comparatively, the Pinnacle blew this out of the water.


 
  Do you know what the price of The Studio Six will be? What tubes were they running? Tube amps are often hard to assess without the right tubes.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Do you know what the price of The Studio Six will be? What tubes were they running? Tube amps are often hard to assess without the right tubes.


 
  I believe the $4k number has been thrown around. For some reason I recall something around $8k,
   
  I can't recall the exact details of each tube. I actually don't recall any tube rolling taking place, so maybe they were stock. And perhaps if so,
  Mike might remember what tubes they were. You're definitely right about tube amps being well, finicky . Which is why I wanted to make sure
  to comment about the fact that maybe I didn't get to spend enough time with it or maybe I didn't have the right tubes. 
   
  Regardless, my feelings as is, The Studio Six wasn't all that great. I have to admit I heard about it, just a day or two before leaving for RMAF.
  So perhaps expectation played its part. I was pretty amped on hearing it.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I believe the $4k number has been thrown around. For some reason I recall something around $8k,
> 
> I can't recall the exact details of each tube. I actually don't recall any tube rolling taking place, so maybe they were stock. And perhaps if so,
> Mike might remember what tubes they were. You're definitely right about tube amps being well, finicky . Which is why I wanted to make sure
> ...


 
  Thanks for the update. I'd love to hear the Pinnacle. It sounds like a killer amp, but at $10k not for everyone.


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> I believe the $4k number has been thrown around. For some reason I recall something around $8k,
> 
> I can't recall the exact details of each tube. I actually don't recall any tube rolling taking place, so maybe they were stock. And perhaps if so,
> Mike might remember what tubes they were. You're definitely right about tube amps being well, finicky . Which is why I wanted to make sure
> ...


 
   
  So there was a Mullard 5AR4 rectifier, 2 Sylvania OB2 regulators, but I can't make out or recall the two 6V6 or the 6SN7.  I stopped by to listen to the Studio Six a few times at CanJam, and certainly enjoyed it.  That being said, I'd hesitate to say it was the best sound at the show.  For me (and my money) I preferred the Cavalli Liquid Glass.  To each his own as they say.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





jazzerdave said:


> So there was a Mullard 5AR4 rectifier, 2 Sylvania OB2 regulators, but I can't make out or recall the two 6V6 or the 6SN7.  I stopped by to listen to the Studio Six a few times at CanJam, and certainly enjoyed it.  That being said, I'd hesitate to say it was the best sound at the show.  For me (and my money) I preferred the Cavalli Liquid Glass.  To each his own as they say.


 
  Thanks for that info. Listening to so much gear, it's hard to recall much in specifics.
   
  I did enjoy it, however comparatively to other gear and (potential) price point, it was just ok. The LG really impressed me,
  probably the best I've ever heard a tube amp, that thing just screams of so much fun and enjoyment.
   
  I'd actually say the LG was the best sound at the show for me personally.


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Thanks for that info. Listening to so much gear, it's hard to recall much in specifics.
> 
> I did enjoy it, however comparatively to other gear and (potential) price point, it was just ok. The LG really impressed me,
> probably the best I've ever heard a tube amp, that thing just screams of so much fun and enjoyment.
> ...


 
   
  Well then we agree at least in our quick impressions.  I actually preordered the LG.  Can't wait.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





mikemercer said:


> *The Studio Six + my Audeze LCD3's* (well broken-in obviously) was my favorite listening experience at RMAF/CanJam 2012,
> and my soon-to-be-published RMAF essay in Positive Feedback will say so!!!!
> 
> My favorite part was listening to my pre-loaded and sequenced _*RMAF Sonic Acid Test List *_alongside Ken!!
> ...


 
   
  I tried this amp with the LCD-3 and it was very warm and liquid, with a little bit of mid-bass bloom when using Ken's LCD-3.  I figured that's because it's an OTL amp.  Nobody knew what the output impedance was, so I tried it with Ken's HD800 and they were a bit less warm and punchy with the amp.  It almost left me wishing for less bass than the LCD-3 but more bass than the HD800.  Overall it was more fun to listen with Ken's LCD-3, at least with the tube's in it at RMAF.  It also didn't get a little too bright when pushing the LCD-3 to higher volumes like the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo did.
   
  I tried the Pinnacle with HE-500 and LCD-2, and preferred the Pinnacle which seemed to have a little better bass control and speed with low impedance phones, but it's way out of my price range.  I tried the Liquid Glass the first day, and forgot what it sounded like by the end of RMAF.  I wish I had gone back to try it again.


----------



## William007

Is this also the impression thread?


----------



## jazzerdave

Quote: 





william007 said:


> Is this also the impression thread?


 

  Some have posted impressions here, but there's another thread:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623236/rocky-mountain-audiofest-denver-co-oct-12-14th-2012/120#post_8805733


----------



## MorbidToaster

paradoxper said:


> Thanks for that info. Listening to so much gear, it's hard to recall much in specifics.
> 
> I did enjoy it, however comparatively to other gear and (potential) price point, it was just ok. The LG really impressed me,
> probably the best I've ever heard a tube amp, that thing just screams of so much fun and enjoyment.
> ...




Can't believe Alex pushed my LG demo again. Really gotta hear this thing.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Can't believe Alex pushed my LG demo again. Really gotta hear this thing.


 
  You can hear it fine, but you can't have it! You've enough already.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Really want one as a preamp...It'll be second run before that happens though. 
   
  Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> You can hear it fine, but you can't have it! You've enough already.


----------



## Balgheet

If I had the cash to fly across the world I'd spend it on headphones instead -_-


----------



## mikemercer

My RMAF/CanJam essay: *RMAF/CanJam 2012 - [size=medium]Ding Dong the Past is Dead... Pushin' it Forward[/size]*
Just went live at *Positive Feedback*!!
   
I named my time w/ the ALO Audio Studio Six headphone amp + my Audeze LCD3's my "most cherished listening experience"
at RMAF 2012!!  But NOT just because of the gear.  PLS check out the review...
   

   
I'm givin all you guys props!!
   
Peace,
   
Michael


----------



## jixuanran

really nice `


----------



## haarvi

Quote: 





tamahome77 said:


> If you guys haven't tried FAD's prototype headphones, please drop by their table and give their headphones a good listen.  Bring your mp3 player if you have one.  It sounded mind-blowing out of my sony x series.  Dare I say, one of the best if not the best dynamics I've heard.  The sound imaging is just sick.  IMO, it surpasses the Fostex TH900 in overall sound quality.


 
   
  Are the FAD prototype phones you are referring to the $8000 stainless-steel Muramassa VIII?
http://www.bornrich.com/final-audio-designs-8000-stainless-steel-headphones-superheroes.html


----------



## haarvi

Quote: 





haarvi said:


> Are the FAD prototype phones you are referring to the $8000 stainless-steel Muramassa VIII?
> http://www.bornrich.com/final-audio-designs-8000-stainless-steel-headphones-superheroes.html


 
   
  Found the answer to my question.
  In a head-fi thread on the subject of the Muramasa VIII.
  It seems the Muramasa project was shelved, with a handful or so or even fewer exemplars seeing the
  light.
  What tamahome77 was so impressed with is a series of plastic headphones FAD is developing.
  The top price for the phones in this series is said to be $1,250.
  And - as per tamahome77's auditon as posted to the Muramas VIII thread - better than both the $2000
  Fostex TH900 and the $2000.LCD-3.
  FAD says  it will come.out early next year.


----------



## faverodefavero

Quote: 





tamahome77 said:


> If you guys haven't tried FAD's prototype headphones, please drop by their table and give their headphones a good listen.  Bring your mp3 player if you have one.  It sounded mind-blowing out of my sony x series.  Dare I say, one of the best if not the best dynamics I've heard.  The sound imaging is just sick.  IMO, it surpasses the Fostex TH900 in overall sound quality.


 
  Does FAD has any website?? What does it (F.A.D) stands for? Thank you!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





faverodefavero said:


> Does FAD has any website?? What does it (F.A.D) stands for? Thank you!


 
   
  Final Audio Design.


----------



## Pr0fessiona1

Gah wish I could have came. Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## mikemercer

Quote: 





jixuanran said:


> really nice `


 
  ThanX!!  I put alot into that article.
  Wait til you guys see my piece in The Daily Swarm.com this Friday!  I give ALL of you credit, and Jude, for helping to educate me on this spectacular sonic voyage into a new audio frontier - and that after fifteen years in the high end audio and music industries!!!!
   
  You guys are the stars of the article (about CanJam/RMAF, and personal audio).  I'm also taking a bit of a chance here, as it's a -I'm not holdin' back sh__- type of piece where I say things that the old guard may not like,  But, f___ that.  My duty as an audio journalist is to report on the PRESENT.  Some people are simply clueless about the fact that the world is shrinking; physically (think living space) and digitally!  Well, I LOVE analog too (I'm not referring to just digital music playback here, but the digital revolution).  Well, I could go on..  But I'm psyched to give you all your due, from a person who's dedicated most of his life to the pursuit of state-of-the-art music reproduction for the home!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Love your stuff, Mike. Keep it coming.


----------



## mikemercer

Thank U so much!!
  I'm working on it.  Jude said it should be up here on Head-fi.org soon - and I'm Honored to have his Support


----------



## yogi1ab

Yep. I know the designer.


----------

